# Topics > Applications > AI in real estate >  AI-driven real estate analytics, Quantarium, Bellevue, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Quantarium

----------


## Airicist

"Interview with Clement Ifrim, CEO and Co-Founder, Quantarium"

August 14, 2018

----------

